# First Show



## beachgurl (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, I did my first show.  I'm not enthralled, but I did ok.  The booth fee was 40 and I made about 300.  I handed out a lot of cards, and a man approached me about a private, initation only event on the river (those people have some bucks).  We'll see; he took my card and my cell number and wants to meet later this week.  Whew!  Just glad it's over


----------



## Deda (Nov 15, 2008)

Very nice return!  Did you have fun?  Was it tons of work?  How did you determine how much product to take? Did you take any pics of your booth?

  Are we there yet. He's looking at me.    

Didn't mean to ask so many questions, just a little exuberant!  Glad you did so well!


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 15, 2008)

LMAO!


> Are we there yet.



I would like to see photos too!


----------



## Becky (Nov 15, 2008)

LOL @ Deda!

That's great news Beachgurl, well done!


----------



## Lindy (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice job!  



I would love to see some photo's too!


----------



## beachgurl (Nov 16, 2008)

I'll post some later today .. the ones I took on my blackberry stank .. but my friend who came to help brought her camera so when she e-mails them I'll post them.  I'm pretty happy ... though I wish I would have done some body butters because I had a lot of people ask for them.

I think it was a lot of work because it was my first one .. and didn't know what to expect .. i have a crap ton of soap leftover, but I'll just sell it on etsy and lejeune yard sales.  it was fun, but some of these crafters take themselves way to seriously ... holy cow .. some of them are downright hostile and obnoxiously competitive. 

there were a lot of people who didn't sell anything, the weather was really bad and i didn't think there was as much traffic as there should have been.  And .. ohmygosh ... is it so hard to talk to people??  Some of them just sat there like lumps on a log and did even acknowledge potential customers !!  What the hell ??  what suprised me the most, was that it wasn't the younger women (late teens early twenties) who were so interested, it was women my age (mid twenties) and older who were all about it.  I even had a guy buy a bar of soap.

Tab helped me determine about how much to take.  Her advice on the change was dead on .. I didn't run out and had no trouble in that area.  The only think that sucked was unloading because I had to do it by myself .. and people were acting like children about their turn to unload... I was the first one there, and of course about a billion people managed to cut in front of me .. so I decided to just park farther away and walk my stuff in.   I had to walk my stuff about the length of a football field or two ... but hey .. good workout .. and some of those crafters could have done the same thing so that the older folks didn't have to walk so far.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Nov 16, 2008)

I've never made $300 selling anything at a craft show, if I did I would probably faint or **** my pants, or possibly both.


----------



## beachgurl (Nov 16, 2008)

Here's my display from the show


----------



## Deda (Nov 16, 2008)

WOW!  I love it!  It's so perfect! 



I love those bottles and jars!  Where in the world did you find that shaped bath salt jar?  It's so unusual.  Your labels are so pretty, and I really like the teal soap, very beachy!


----------



## Chay (Nov 16, 2008)

I agree with Deda, your display is beautifully done.


----------



## beachgurl (Nov 16, 2008)

I got them at SKS, here's the link:

http://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/fin15f.html

Thanx guys!!


----------



## digit (Nov 16, 2008)

That is so AWESOME, Beachgurl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Your labels, products, display.................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 WOW!!! Do you take on apprentices? 

Digit


----------



## Deda (Nov 16, 2008)

beachgurl said:
			
		

> I got them at SKS, here's the link:
> 
> http://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/fin15f.html
> 
> Thanx guys!!



Thank You!


----------



## pink-north (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey beach gurl

What a totally awesome display. I love the net, the starfish, the crates, your labels, .... Yeah I'm impressed. $300? So what's your secret? I'm sorry you didn't do as well as you would have liked.

Great job and great set up.


----------



## beachgurl (Nov 18, 2008)

i don't think there is a secret .. i think you just have to talk to people .. i noticed that the crafters that didn't sell anything didn't even acknowledge the customers looking at their wares.   and as far as the setup .. that was an easy one .. i simply love the beach .. i made my husband kayak out to sand dollar island and get me the stuff     my neighbor dives and gave the the really big shells   she's also a tester for me ... and gave me so much great feedback about packaging .. no this sucks .. that's ok .. oh no .. this is it .. reesha's awesome .. her honesty is great ... thanx for all the props guys, but I couldn't have done it without all of you .. thanx so much for all that you've shared with me


----------

